# Merry christmas



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Cheers to every one and have a safe christmas


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Peace and joy to all...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

to all *SBF *members and lurkers, have a merry Christmas and happy new year and be safe out there this holiday season


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Merry Christmas from not-so-snowy Buffalo NY!!! 

(those aren't my machines, they're repair jobs )


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Merry Christmas To All


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all. Wishing you all the very best in the coming year. Thank you for all the help, your wonderful insight and especially for so many hilarious moments and comments.( right, J.T.?) This is really fun place


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

SteelyTim said:


> Merry Christmas from not-so-snowy Buffalo NY!!!
> 
> (those aren't my machines, they're repair jobs )


Hey! There's *another one* of those Toro Craftsman blowers! Two in one week.! (see thread below)
( http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/33794-he-says-true.html


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Merry Christmas to all. Wishing yiu all the very best in the coming year. Thank you for all the help, your wonderful insight and especially for so many hilarious moments and comments.( right, J.T.?) This is really fun place


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
THIS 
and 
Merry Christmas !! 
Well , muddy Christmas here in syr


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Seasons Best*

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy New Years.

Be safe and don't eat too much 

PS the weather is so bad for snowblowers this week, unless something dramatic happens tomorrow I just may get the Vette out to be able to say I did it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy New Years.
> 
> Be safe and don't eat too much
> 
> PS the weather is so bad for snowblowers this week, unless something dramatic happens tomorrow I just may get the Vette out to be able to say I did it.


(Been looking at my Harley as well.)


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Hey! There's *another one* of those Toro Craftsman blowers! Two in one week.! (see thread below)
> ( http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/33794-he-says-true.html


Yep! That's the one I'm parting out. Yanked the gear drive and engine, and am adding to my pulley, nut, and bolt collection


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to everyone on SBF! I hope everyone gets the snow we all love, and have a happy healthy new year.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Have a safe and Merry Christmas to all the great people on SBF.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

May your Christmas wish come true - a WHITE Christmas.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> Merry Christmas from not-so-snowy Buffalo NY!!!
> 
> (those aren't my machines, they're repair jobs )


 MAN that snow is all gone there. if that happened here we would be looking at it till at least may here in the unfrozen tundra of Minnesota.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Have a FABULOUS FESTIVUS every one.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!

And a Happy New Year too!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all! Hopefully we see plenty of new additions to the forum next year old and new! Save 'em don't scrap 'em.


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

Merry Christmas to everyone here and thanks for all the entertainment/enjoyment I get from this place. I don't post much but I sure read a lot.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Merry Christmas to the Forum and all its members and moderators. MH


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

May you find one of these under your tree! Happy Holidays to all. May everyone have a peaceful and happy new year.


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

Merry Christmas , Guys ,,, eyeboltman


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all. 

Hope that fat red elf brings happiness to all on this forum. 

Just got back from getting some last minute things, and saw a motorcycle. Granted it is 37 degree's in Minneapolis today. Weird season thus far.

Peace to all!!


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Merry Christmas from the great green north.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all SBF members and their families


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone, may your day be filled with Happiness.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

In addition to the Merry Christmas to all here , I'd like to add an extra special thanks and Merry Christmas for those that will be working ( FD , Police , Ambulance , Hospital staff , and those serving in the military ) .
Just noticed as well there is still activity at the fed-x location across the road from me. Trailers still getting arranged at 7:10 pm to be unloaded / loaded for , I hope the day AFTER Christmas .


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

merry christmas to all.....yes even to the Packer fans..lol...and a happy new year.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Merry Christmas to Everyone.......love everyone......God Bless American !!

Remember our troops on the line for us today.......pray for them......


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas guys! from the state of the cheese heads


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone on SBF. Geno you need to post a video of that Hot rodded Ariens machine of yours.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you and yours


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone and happy holidays to anyone that don't celebrate Christmas


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

Merry Christmas guys! 

Thank you for all of your advice and direction in 2014!

Justin


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

May your family and yourself Have a Merry Christmas.
I hope you may all have an Ariens under the tree.
Just kidding. Take Care All and don't drink and drive.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Have a BROTHERHOOD 2015.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I wish everyone here a Merry Christmas, and enjoy responsibly. And remember the reason of the season.


----------

